# Sturmey Archer shifter compatibility?



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

i have a X RD8 rear hub and it comes with some ugly gripshift. does anyone know if there is any triggers shifters or thumb shifters that will index correctly with it. i didnt even call them because i am sure they will say there is none.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you have an XRD8 (2002-2008) or an XRD8(W) (2009- )?

The only factory shifter is the TSS82.

Jtek makes a bar end shifter for drop bars. I've used one for the last two years and the shifter and the hub [an XRK8(W)] are great.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

Thats the stock shifter I have, and it dosent fit the build well. 

I have a new hub I bought this year. I will check the numbers. I was hoping there was a SRAM or shimano that would index.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

john_dalhart said:


> Do you have an XRD8 (2002-2008) or an XRD8(W) (2009- )?
> 
> The only factory shifter is the TSS82.
> 
> Jtek makes a bar end shifter for drop bars. I've used one for the last two years and the shifter and the hub [an XRK8(W)] are great.


Thanks for the tip.

Just emailed jtek and they are also working on a thumb shifter version of the XRK8(W)... currently under test.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Sturmey-Archer 8 spd: 34.5mm total cable pull in seven even steps
Shimano 8 spd: 39mm total cable pull in seven even steps
SRAM iM9: 79.5mm total cable pull in eight even steps
Rohloff: 96.2mm total cable pull in thirteen even steps
SRAM P5: 34mm total cable pull in four even steps
Sturmey-Archer AW family: 1->2, 7.4mm; 2->3, 11.2mm
Sturmey-Archer RSRF3 hub: 1->2, 8.6mm; 2->3, 15.0mm


----------



## Judoka (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi John,
do you have the cable pull for 3-speed-hubs, too. I have got a SRAM I-Motion 3 hub, but wanted to use thumbies, for examaple the nice Sturmey Archers SLS30 T3.
What do they mean by "classic ratio"?
Thank you
Best regards from Germany
Rainer


----------

